# Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09



## Ute (3. April 2009)

*Hier kommt mal der nächste Termin zum Brandungsangelntreff. Einige wissen es ja schon und einige ja noch nicht.
Der nächste Termin wurde auf den 18.04.09 festgelegt.
Alle sind wieder dazu herzlich eingeladen!*

*Dieses hier ist mehr zum verabreden und zum rumalbern!!!*

Es werden aber auch Fragen von Euch beantwortet.#6
*Auch neue Leute werden gerne gesehen, alte wie junge, Erfahrene wie unerfahrene. Wir Angler sind eine Gemeinde. Es geht hier ums Spass haben.*

Und so läuft es ab (oder so ungefähr):

Hier mal eine Kopie von dem evtl. Ablauf. Wird aber alles spontan entschieden:


*Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. 
 Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. :q Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*


Und hier kommt wieder die Liste:

*
Schwarzwusel??
Ute
**Marion & Andreas 
Wiederanfänger ??
Platte ??
gluefix
Wildhare
Dorschmann*
*macmarco*  - wird uns beratschlagen^^


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Hallo Ute,

schön das du wieder bei uns bist.

Ich sage mal nichts zu dem Termin.

Vielleicht klappts dann ja mal.

Gruß an alle Dahmer.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Ute (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Hallöchen. :q:q

Versuch es mal. Macht richtig viel Spaß die ganze Sache.


----------



## micha52 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

sie ist wieder da


----------



## scripophix (3. April 2009)

*Regierung fragen*

Welcome back|wavey:, Ute, nu lass wieder krachen.

Ich geh mal die "Regierung" fragen - unsere Knoblauchschüssel steht eh noch bei dir, also eigentlich noch ein Grund mehr zu kommen. Wenn's klappt (Info folgt) bringen wir wie gehabt mit (damit Simone auf der A 1 auch mit der Nase geortet werden kann). |supergri

So, muss los, Fische warten, bye...


----------



## nemles (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Nu isse wieder da |wavey:|wavey:

und kriegt gleich ne Absage von mir :c

Bin zu der Zeit leider noch unterwegs, komme erst die Woche drauf mal nach Hause. Ich wünsche Euch aber genau soviel Spass (oder mehr) wie immer. #6


----------



## micha52 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

auch ich werde mit abwesenheit gänzen 
bin das we davor zum heringsangeln und das we danach zum arbeitsdienste vom angelverein |evil:
und irgendwann fordern meine beiden lütten auch mal zeit ein von meiner holden ganz zu schweigen :k
wünsche euch allen aber viel spaß


----------



## Ute (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nu isse wieder da |wavey:|wavey:
> 
> und kriegt gleich ne Absage von mir :c
> 
> Bin zu der Zeit leider noch unterwegs, komme erst die Woche drauf mal nach Hause. Ich wünsche Euch aber genau soviel Spass (oder mehr) wie immer. #6



Ach man. Das ist aber Schade. Dann müssen wir aber übers schreiben rumalbern. :q




micha52 schrieb:


> auch ich werde mit abwesenheit gänzen
> bin das we davor zum heringsangeln und das we danach zum arbeitsdienste vom angelverein |evil:
> und irgendwann fordern meine beiden lütten auch mal zeit ein von meiner holden ganz zu schweigen :k
> wünsche euch allen aber viel spaß


Familie, Familie.
Aber man ist ja auch froh sie zu haben. #6


















:q:q





scripophix schrieb:


> Welcome back|wavey:, Ute, nu lass wieder krachen.
> 
> Ich geh mal die "Regierung" fragen - unsere Knoblauchschüssel steht eh noch bei dir, also eigentlich noch ein Grund mehr zu kommen. Wenn's klappt (Info folgt) bringen wir wie gehabt mit (damit Simone auf der A 1 auch mit der Nase geortet werden kann). |supergri
> 
> So, muss los, Fische warten, bye...



Das wäre super.
Und die Schüssel wartet auf Euch. 
Ihr könnt ruhig auch mal so vorbei kommen.
Ach ja.
Ich grille morgen. 
Wollt ihr morgen mitmachen? Ich weiß nicht, wie viele kommen werden. Ich habe so einige eingeladen. Viele wollen das schöne Wetter ausnutzen um im Garten,, im Wald oder sonst wo was zu machen. 
Viele sagten, das sie es versuchen werden.
Die Zahl schwankt so zwischen 3 und 10 Leuten. 
Und wie immer:
Wer kommen will, bringt sich was mit.

Will sonst noch jemand mitmachen???


----------



## SimonHH (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

mist...nu is dat hier mit der herrlichen ruhe vorbei...|gr: :q

herzblatt...willkommen zurück #6


so...zum thema...wenn am 18ten,dann mit ???


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Grillen : Ja
Angeln : Nein
Aber da haben wir ja schon drüber geschnackt


----------



## scripophix (3. April 2009)

*Thx.*

Nach Dauerrenovierung der FeWo in den letzten Wochen (deshalb waren wir ja auch immer wieder wech, nu isses endlich fääärtich) haben wir dieses Weekend dahmefrei |schlafen (für schlechte Augen: nicht damefrei).

Abends gehts auf etwa 15 m Tiefe - Platte & dorschige Küstenrüpel suchen |evil:.

Deshalb wird dat nix mit dem Grillen, schade :c.

Ab 18.4. geht's dann wohl wieder zu euch rauf, leider nicht vorher. Sonst schaun mir mal rein... :#2: Dies oder so, ne.

Marion & Andreas

_suess_|smlove2:


----------



## scripophix (6. April 2009)

*Grünes Licht*

Chefin hat grünes Licht gegeben... :vik:

Grillen ja, fast alles ja, danach wohl wegen Rückenschaden aus Hausbau Abgang auf die Seebrücke (jaja, ich weiß, das macht der Brandungsangler nicht, Brandungsruten haben wir aber gestern erst probiert und s geht nach 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden definitiv nicht mehr), gerne danach einen freundlichen Absacker und eine Nachtwurst :q (nicht: Nacktwurst!). 

Wie wär's mit selbstgebackenen Schinkenbrötchen ??? (Sagt' nein, ich überfress mich sonst wieder...|krank.

Petri
by Andreas


----------



## Ute (6. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Es wird so wie es aussieht, sowieso nur ein ganz kleines Treffen. Kaum einer hat Zeit.
Ist natürlich super toll, das ihr mitmacht.

Bringt mal die Schinkenbrötchen mit. Die verstecken wir dann vor dir. #6
Wir wollen die doch auch mal probieren. |supergri


----------



## Mai (7. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Hallo Ute,
ich freu mich, dass Du wieder da bist! #h
Wenn ich im Herbst in Eurer Gegend bin, müsst Ihr mir das Brandungsangeln beibringen.

Viele Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## Platte (7. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Liebe Ute, gerne währen wir gekommen aber leider muss ich arbeiten.
Vieleicht klappt es ja doch noch. Mal schauen was kommt. Werde jedenfalls alles versuchen#6
Das letzte Treffen war einfach genial:vik:


----------



## Ute (8. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Mai schrieb:


> Hallo Ute,
> ich freu mich, dass Du wieder da bist! #h
> Wenn ich im Herbst in Eurer Gegend bin, müsst Ihr mir das Brandungsangeln beibringen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Norbert!!

Das machen wir doch glatt.
Wen du die Rute schon auswerfen kannst, dann kannste auch schon Brandungsangeln. :q:q
Ein Haken vorne dran wäre noch ganz gut.:g Und wenn du noch einen Wattwurm findest: spitze.
Wenn nicht nimm Frolic.
Denn Rest beschnaken wir dann live. :m:m






Platte schrieb:


> Liebe Ute, gerne währen wir gekommen aber leider muss ich arbeiten.
> Vieleicht klappt es ja doch noch. Mal schauen was kommt. Werde jedenfalls alles versuchen#6
> Das letzte Treffen war einfach genial:vik:



Das wäre aber super, wenn du auch wieder dabei bist.
Falk auch noch. Ich schreibe Euch beiden schon mal dazu.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Läuft ja doch noch was zusammen...


----------



## gluefix (10. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Moin,
bin bis auf Weiteres auch dabei. Ich denke es sollte ohne Probleme klappen :vik:. Diesmal aber leider alleine, ohne Fischerjunge.
Gruß Benni


----------



## scripophix (10. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Wieso alleine ? Wir sind doch auch da...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (10. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Hi ich würde ja gerne mal mit euch angeln, aber am 18. is Martrinscup in Helitown. Wünsche euch Petri Heil und viel Fisch.


----------



## Ute (11. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin bis auf Weiteres auch dabei. Ich denke es sollte ohne Probleme klappen :vik:. Diesmal aber leider alleine, ohne Fischerjunge.
> Gruß Benni



Hallo Benni,#h

hört man auch wieder was von dir.   #6
Schön das du wieder dabei bist.





Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hi ich würde ja gerne mal mit euch angeln, aber am 18. is Martrinscup in Helitown. Wünsche euch Petri Heil und viel Fisch.



Hallo Klappstuhl, #h

ein neuer Name taucht auf. Sehr schön. Schade das du dieses Wochenende nicht mitmachen kannst.


----------



## Ute (12. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Da es ja nu jetzt wehsentlich später dunkel wird, ist es wohl sinnvoller auch später mit dem grillen anzufangen. 
Ich würde mal 16 Uhr vorschlagen zum treffen und den Grill anmachen.  
17 Uhr essen dann noch was sabbeln, so das wir zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr zum Strand fahren. 
Es fängt ja erst so gegen 20 Uhr an dunkel zu werden.

Seid ihr damit einverstanden?


----------



## Ute (14. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Keiner Antwortet???

Wer würde denn nu wirklich kommen??

Lohnt sich dieses Treffen denn überhaupt?


----------



## scripophix (14. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Yep, ist o.k., vorher Strand oder zum Shoppen... Marion wird zufrieden sein :vik:


Scheint ja wirklich 'ne edle Runde zu werden, klein & fein |rolleyes


----------



## dorschiie (15. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Kleine Frage.
Findet bei euch etwas so um Vatertag(Himmelfahrt)statt.
Wir also ich und Altbiertrinker wären dann auf der Insel.
Wäre nett so einige von euch dann kennen zulernen.
unsere Unterkunft befindet sich in der Nähe von Gabys und Thorsten(Platte) Wohnung.
Für ein treffen würde da nichts lm wege stehen.


----------



## Ute (15. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Dem steht bis jetzt nichts im Wege.
Da kann man sich ja mal treffen.


----------



## micha52 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

@ ute

Vatertag?

wie sieht`s denn mit den hornies aus #c
der horniemichel hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet |kopfkrat


----------



## Ute (16. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Dieses Treffen wird statt finden. 
Habe  Zusagen erhalten.







micha52 schrieb:


> @ ute
> 
> Vatertag?
> 
> ...




Keine Hornis da.
Das wird auch noch was dauern.
Wann sollte die Fahrt denn genau sein?


----------



## macmarco (16. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Mahlzeit.... Werde mal versuchen bei euch vorbei zuschauen zum Klönen 

@Micha52: Die Hornies sind noch net da...dafür ist das Wasser noch nen bissl kalt
Halte dich an den Raps, wenn er blüht...usw..


----------



## micha52 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.... Werde mal versuchen bei euch vorbei zuschauen zum Klönen
> 
> @Micha52: Die Hornies sind noch net da...dafür ist das Wasser noch nen bissl kalt
> Halte dich an den Raps, wenn er blüht...usw..


 
moin marco,

aber er fängt doch schon an zu blühen 
aber die hornies #d


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin bis auf Weiteres auch dabei. Ich denke es sollte ohne Probleme klappen :vik:. Diesmal aber leider alleine, ohne Fischerjunge.
> Gruß Benni


 
ja der hockt leider wieder mal auf ner insel fest.
aber wenigstens hat er endlich inet.
wünsche euch viel erfolg und lasst mal nen paar fotos sehen.


----------



## dorschman (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

ich bin diesmal auf jeden fall dabei.
 schaffe es leider nicht zum grillen 
 sondern wollte direkt an den strand kommen
wo finde ich euch denn nachher am strand ? 
vieleicht kann mir ja mal jemand eine handy nummer
rueber senden (waere toll ) 

Bis morgen 
Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Ute (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> moin marco,
> 
> aber er fängt doch schon an zu blühen
> aber die hornies #d



Micha, hier in OH blüht noch nichts. Gar nichts (wir reden vom Raps^^). 
Warte noch 3 Wochen, mindestens.



dorschman schrieb:


> ich bin diesmal auf jeden fall dabei.
> schaffe es leider nicht zum grillen
> sondern wollte direkt an den strand kommen
> wo finde ich euch denn nachher am strand ?
> ...



Na, das finde ich super.
Da kommst du zu unserem kleinsten Treffen . Nur schade, das du es zum grillen nicht schafst. Bring aber trotzdem was zum grillen mit, ich werde einen Grill um Strand mitbringen.
Kennst du dich in Dahme aus?
Haste Navi?
Gib in dein Navi Dahme, "Lange Wiese" ein. Die Straße fährst du ganz runter, dann links, da fährst du auf einen Campingplatz zu. 
Ich weiß nicht ob die Schranke oben ist. Hatte noch nie gesehen, das die Schranke unten ist. Aber vorgestern hat mir einer erzählt das sie unten war. Wenn dies sein sollte, müssen wir einige Minuten laufen.
Aber hier haste erstmal meine Handynummer 0151-12328131.


Ich mache noch Nudelsalat und koche einge Pellkartoffeln ab. Bringt noch jemand Grillkohle mit?


----------



## Ute (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.... Werde mal versuchen bei euch vorbei zuschauen zum Klönen




Das finde ich ja super!
Mach das mal.
Der eine kommt nur zum angeln, der andere kommt nur zum schnacken. 
Past!#6


Für Sonntag ist übrigens kein Bootswetter. Wird wieder ne fette Brandung werden.


----------



## micha52 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

wünsche euch allen viel spaß und viel fisch morgen


----------



## macmarco (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> moin marco,
> 
> aber er fängt doch schon an zu blühen
> aber die hornies #d



Schieter, ich mein doch nicht die Butterblümchen sondern den Raps :m

Der Blüht bei uns hier noch net...Anfang Mai kann es sooo langsam los gehen, aber nochist es zu früh ...


----------



## macmarco (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja super!
> Mach das mal.
> Der eine kommt nur zum angeln, der andere kommt nur zum schnacken.
> Past!#6
> ...


Das habe ich auch schon gesehen... Gerade jetzt zum We der Ostwind... wie ääätzend 
Ich weiß ja wo du wohnst und wo ihr sitzt :q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Anfang Mai kann es sooo langsam los gehen, aber nochist es zu früh ...


 Zu früh gibbert net !!!#d
Ich kenn da jemanden der hat vor 3 Wochen schon nen Horni gefangen.....:q#6


----------



## dorschiie (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dieses Treffen wird statt finden.
> Habe  Zusagen erhalten.
> 
> 
> Wann sollte die Fahrt denn genau sein?


meinst du mich/uns ?
wir wären ab dem donnerstag auf der insel.
sonntags wäre dann die abreise.
termin ist uns in der zeit egal.
ist leider noch lange hin.


----------



## dorschman (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

@ute
danke fuer die beschreibung.
michael jackson wuerde sagen "i will be there"
gibt es eigentlich uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten ?


----------



## macmarco (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Zu früh gibbert net !!!#d
> Ich kenn da jemanden der hat vor 3 Wochen schon nen Horni gefangen.....:q#6


Ich kenn da auch jemanden :vik: Das war doch der gut aussehende, junge Mann...hmmm Marco???:q:q:q:q


----------



## gallus (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Die Geschichte vom ersten Horni2009,
Geschrieben von Puk der Stubenfliege!!|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



gallus schrieb:


> Geschrieben von Puk der Stubenfliege!!|supergri


 Genau die war das....#6


----------



## macmarco (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Oh, dann habe ich was nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Ute (18. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



dorschman schrieb:


> @ute
> danke fuer die beschreibung.
> michael jackson wuerde sagen "i will be there"
> gibt es eigentlich uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten ?



Bekommst PN


----------



## nemles (18. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Ich wünsche Euch für heute ein digges Petri #6

Und schreibt mal einen schönen Bericht mit vieeeele Foddos |wavey:


----------



## Ute (18. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Danke dir Tom.
Wir werden bestimmt was zu berichten haben. :vik:


----------



## scripophix (18. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Schinkenbrötchen & Brandungstunke sind an Borde - klasse Kombination -, jetzt geht's laaaangsam los.

Macht mal ordentlich Wind an der Küste. Wir möchten heute auch Dorschfilet fangen :q

Bis gleich
Marion & Andreas


----------



## Ute (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Es gab super viel an Platte, sehr viele sehr kleine Dorsche und Fittlinge. Aber auch ein großer Dorsch
Ich komme gerade von der Brücke, schnell was essen und dann ab nach Neustadt auf Heringe los gehen.:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Ja ja dat ist schon son Kampf mit den kleinen Fittlingen...:m:q


----------



## macmarco (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ja ja dat ist schon son Kampf mit den kleinen Fittlingen...:m:q



Schmecken die???? Was genau macht man mit den Fischen???Braten, Räuchern, einlegen???


----------



## nemles (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Es gab super viel .................und Fittlinge.


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ja ja dat ist schon son Kampf mit den kleinen Fittlingen...:m:q


 


macmarco schrieb:


> Was genau macht man


 
Wenn ich jetzt schreiben würde, was mir gerade durch den Kopf schießt, hätte ich Honey auf dem Hals.:q







Wusel ist aber auch ein ganz Fitter :m


----------



## macmarco (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Ach Schieter...Lass dich aus  Wollen das doch auch wissen, was die auf der Zunge liegt


----------



## Ute (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Und ich auch  #6
















War wohl noch sehr dunkel.|bigeyes


----------



## scripophix (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Dahme war's wieder mal wert. Fisch und Fischerdorf, das passt zu den Kormoranen, die sich erst zum Grillen und dann mit dem Willen zum Killen an die Küste begeben haben.

Tolle Strecke zum Brandungsangeln - aber Kraut (siehe Bild unten 1) und richtig Rabatz an der Spülkante (siehe Bild unten 2). Da kann der Strand noch so reizvoll sein (siehe Bild unten 3), da wirtse nix mit deinem Geschirr, Kraut, Kraut und nochmals Kraut...

Doch in Dahme hat man am Fisch immer gut verdient (siehe Bild unten 4) und immer Ausweichmöglichkeiten gehabt - für uns war es die Seebrücke (siehe Bild unten 5).

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## scripophix (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Die Hoffnung auf den einen oder anderen alten Fisch erfüllte sich, wenn auch etwas irritierend (siehe Bild unten 1). So kann jeder - auch beim allerersten Mal - zum Erfolg kommen , hier im Bild 2 Reinhard aus Soltau mit einem Ü40 (er war bis zu dem Fisch "Brandungs-Jungfrau" (sagt man das so?)). Im Ernst: Ich finde es klasse, wenn jemand keine Angst hat sich neuen Erfahrungen erstmals zu stellen.

Bild 3 zeigt noch mehr Ü40, eigentlich ist auf dem Bild alles Ü40. Das gilt auch für Marion ... - Haare länger als 40 cm :q (oder was dachtet ihr?).

So ging es Platte für Platte - wie früher inne Disco. Naja, ein paar Dorsche und Fittlinge waren auch da; Benni zeigt euch auf Bild 4 mal 'nen Halbmeterdösch.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Hab doch immer gewusst dat man sich auf euch verlassen kann...
Schöne Fische ... PETRI.. #6


----------



## SimonHH (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

na...geht doch :m

petri euch allen #6


----------



## Ute (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Noch mal.#v#v#v


super Bilder Andreas.
Reinhard, kannst du auch noch welche rein setzten??


----------



## macmarco (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Schöne Fische Schaut doch alles klasse aus ....


----------



## micha52 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

super sache  #6

hab euch alle ein dickes petri verdient #r


----------



## Ute (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen viel spaß und viel fisch morgen



Hat geholfen  :m



dorschman schrieb:


> ich bin diesmal auf jeden fall dabei.
> schaffe es leider nicht zum grillen
> sondern wollte direkt an den strand kommen
> wo finde ich euch denn nachher am strand ?
> ...



Ihr habt was verpasst. Wärd ihr doch bloß dageblieben. Was habt ihr denn gemacht? Habt ihr noch was gefangen?|wavey:



nemles schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch für heute ein digges Petri #6
> 
> 
> 
> Und schreibt mal einen schönen Bericht mit vieeeele Foddos |wavey:


Hat auch von dir geholfen |rolleyes




micha52 schrieb:


> super sache  #6
> 
> hab euch alle ein dickes petri verdient #r



Danke dir ganz doll. #h


----------



## Wildhare (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



scripophix schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung auf den einen oder anderen alten Fisch erfüllte sich, wenn auch etwas irritierend (siehe Bild unten 1). So kann jeder - auch beim allerersten Mal - zum Erfolg kommen , hier im Bild 2 Reinhard aus Soltau mit einem Ü40 (er war bis zu dem Fisch "Brandungs-Jungfrau" (sagt man das so?)). Im Ernst: Ich finde es klasse, wenn jemand keine Angst hat sich neuen Erfahrungen erstmals zu stellen.
> 
> Bild 3 zeigt noch mehr Ü40, eigentlich ist auf dem Bild alles Ü40. Das gilt auch für Marion ... - Haare länger als 40 cm :q (oder was dachtet ihr?).
> 
> So ging es Platte für Platte - wie früher inne Disco. Naja, ein paar Dorsche und Fittlinge waren auch da; Benni zeigt euch auf Bild 4 mal 'nen Halbmeterdösch.


 

Boah...das war ein anstrengendes, aber schönes WE !!

Irgendwie muß ich mich ja auch nochmal zu Wort melden und zu allererst Ute herzlich für die freundliche Umarmung beim Empfang sowie der Verabschiedung und die Gastfreundschaft zwischendurch danken..
Das (die Umarmung) war schon mal ein guter Einstieg in das, nach einer durch Stau gekennzeichneten Anreise aus Luhmühlen. (Soltau ist schon etwas länger her... Das habe ich allerdings auch nicht soooo deutlich erklärt.. nächstes mal..)
Benni war schon da und nach und nach kamen Schwarzwusel und Marion und Andreas.
Hm.. wie kriege ich die Namen blos alle in den Kopf, bei so vielen neuen Leuten..|uhoh: langsam wirds aber...

Irgendwann haben wir es auch geschafft loszuziehen zum Brandungsangeln, ja, das erste mal soll das heute für mich sein. Ach, ich bin ja so aufgeregt...
Marion und ihr kreuzkranker Gatte hatten sich ja schon abgemeldet um auf der Seebrücke zu angeln und wir, Ute, Benni und ich, wollten an den Strand. Sonst kannste ja auch nicht Brandungsangeln...S-Wusel hatte sich nach dem Grillen satt und zufrieden abgemeldet. Am Strand angekommen mußten wir bald feststellen, daß das Kraut keine Angler am Wasser haben wollte. Andreas hat das schon ausgeführt.
Egal, dann eben wieder einpacken und ab zu Andreas und Marion, auf die vom Strand aus nach rechts in sichtweite liegende Seebrücke. Hier musste erstmal dein ganzes Gerödel hinschleppen... oh was mach ich hier blos...:c die Brücke ist bestimmt 163 Meter lang...

So im vorbeigehen erzählte dann Andreas das er schon 2 Platte verhaftet hätte und wir mal sehen sollten das wir in die "Gänge kommen". Bei 5 Windstärken auf der Brücke macht das ja auch richtig laune #d. Egal, wir (ich vor allem) war zum Brandungsangeln gekommen. Ausgepackt und "aufgewurmt" und los ging es. So kam es, daß ich laufe des Abends auch meine erste Platte verhaften und mich richtg darüber freuen konnte.



So verging die Zeit und ich fing nicht wirklich noch etwas erwähnenswertes.

Das Andreas und Marion mittlerweile bei Platte Nr. 12 oder 14 oder ?? was weiß ich, angekommen waren "befremdete" mich am Anfang etwas, dann aber habe ich mich damit abgefunden. Was willst auch machen...
Unumstrittener Plattenangler des Abends war Andreas. ( nur mal unter uns, der ist ein echter Könner auf dem Gebiet..)
Da habe ich das Angebot von Andreas und Marion gerne angenommen, die mir, nachdem ihr Eimer voll und der Bedarf gedeckt war, geholfen haben auch meine Plattensammlung zu erweitern.
*Ganz ehrlich, das war sicher kein Akt der Nächstenliebe, sondern eine besonders nette Geste, die mich beeindruckt hat. *
Euch beiden dafür ein (mein) herzliches Petri Dank! 

Hier mal die gesamte Truppe dieser Nacht..




Benni hat die Ehre der Dorschangler an diesem Abend gerettet und Ute hat uns gezeigt wozu man einen Buttlöffel braucht. Sie war begeistert von dem Ding weil das so gut funzte...

Den nächsten Termin am anderen morgen am Neustädter Hafen habe ich mit etwa 2 Std. Verspätung so gegen 6h auch erreicht und noch knapp 20 Heringe mitgenommen.

Etwas müde aber sehr zufrieden mit mir und der Welt, kam ich gegen mittag im Reitermekka Luhmühlen wieder an und mußte Bericht erstatten.
Danach ein Schläfchen und nun bin ich wieder FIT.... das lag bestimmt auch an den Fittlingen die Ute gefangen hat..seltsame, aber wohl geniale, Geschöpfe...

Ich habe mitlerweile die Freigabe für ein WE zum Hornhechtfangen angefordert und bin guter dinge daß das klappen wird. 
Allen die mich bei meiner ersten Brandungsangeltour 'begleitet' haben, von hier aus ein herzliches Dankeschön,
mir hat es viel Spass gemacht..

PS. und alle die nicht dabei waren...ihr habt was verpasst..

Schöne Grüße aus Luhmühlen #h

Reinhard


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Schöner Bericht Reinhard....#6#6#6

Freu mich schon Dich im Mai wiederzusehen um Hornis zu jagen..... wird bestimmt ne lustige Sache :g


----------



## Ute (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Reinhard, dein Bericht gefällt mir auch sehr gut. #6 :vik: #6


----------



## macmarco (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Kleiner, aber feiner Bericht


----------



## scripophix (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Schöner Bericht, Reinhard, der gefällt uns. Danke dafür.

Ein paar Ideen hab' ich schon, warum das mit den Platten so gut läuft. *Verratet es nicht weiter*  und baut die Montage *genau* (!!!) ;+ nach. Es sind nicht nur die Haken bzw. Vorfachstärken |kopfkrat.

Tja, schaun wir mal, wie das mit den Hornis so läuft. Ich kenne das einen echt guten Trick... |wavey:


----------



## scripophix (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Ich noch einmal: Heute gibt's Scholle, frisch gebraten, Speck-/Schinken-Würfel, Bratkart. & me(e)hr...

Hab jetzt keine Zeit mehr, Marion ruft... #6


----------



## micha52 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

liebe MOD´s

will ja kein Öl in`s Feuer kippen, aber warum ist Ute denn jetzt schon wieder gesperrt und wie lange??????????? |kopfkrat;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Wegen erneuter Schleichwerbung und diesmal für immer.
Und wenn ihr das hier weiterdiskutieren wollt, ist gleich dicht..


----------



## micha52 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

ne ne, schon gut,

war nur überrascht das dort "gesperrter user" steht.


----------



## Wildhare (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



scripophix schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, Reinhard, der gefällt uns. Danke dafür.
> 
> Ein paar Ideen hab' ich schon, warum das mit den Platten so gut läuft. *Verratet es nicht weiter*  und baut die Montage *genau* (!!!) ;+ nach. Es sind nicht nur die Haken bzw. Vorfachstärken |kopfkrat.
> 
> Tja, schaun wir mal, wie das mit den Hornis so läuft. Ich kenne das einen echt guten Trick... |wavey:


 
Soll ich dir was sagen...ich habe das mit der Montage schon wieder vergessen... |kopfkrat kann also nix weiterzählen... #d

Aber an guten Ideen und Tipps beim Hornhechtangeln bin ich sehr interessiert...
Übrigens muß ich unbedingt nochmal wiederkommen, da ich, getreu dem Motte: "Ich hab' noch einen Koffer in Berlin.." noch meinen Fischeimer bei Ute stehen habe. Das Ding ist irgendwie da hängen geblieben und es ist doch mein einziger Fischeimer und so schön groß.


Es freut mich wenn euch meine Erzählung des Wochenendes gefallen hat. Mir hat es, wie schon gesagt, auch viel Spass gemacht.
Meine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin hat sich das auch alles angehört und ist nun schon sehr gespannt wenn es zum Hornhechtangeln losgeht. Sie will mit...:g

Vielleicht erzählst du mir schon mal vorher was ich so brauche, damit ich nicht nachts im dunkeln anfangen muss rum zu tüdeln und mit entsprechender Ausrüstung anrücken kann.... per pn ist das ja gut machbar.
Die Seebrücke mit der Beleuchtung finde ich übrigens genial, da brauchste ja fast keinen Strom für die Taschenlampe verplempern. Ich bin fast geneigt das Wort "Brandungsangeln" neu zu definieren bzw. die Definitoin um das Angeln vonner Seebrücke zu erweitern. hehe...wir haben ja schließlich in der Brandung geangelt...oder sehe ich das falsch ??|kopfkrat halt von weiter hinten...

Also, allen eine schöne Zeit und bis die Tage. Achso...schick doch mal ein paar pictschers wenn du noch welche hast...#6

Beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wegen erneuter Schleichwerbung und diesmal für immer.
> Und wenn ihr das hier weiterdiskutieren wollt, ist gleich dicht..





ganz ehrlich...da gibt dat nix zu diskutieren...dat war dusselich von ihr.#q #d


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Wildhare schrieb:


> Vielleicht erzählst du mir schon mal vorher was ich so brauche, damit ich nicht nachts im dunkeln anfangen muss rum zu tüdeln und mit entsprechender Ausrüstung anrücken kann....





moin reinhard...#h

zum hornfischzupfen brauchste nix weiter als ne bummelich 3,50m (+/- n paar cm...) lange telerute oder steckstecken...ne vernünftige rolle mit 25er...30er mono...ne mittelgroße rote wasserkugel...n haken und n ollen hering.und ne buddl bier und n schinkenbrötchen. fertich is n spaßtach anner ostsee...:m







...und wenn die verrückten auch noch dabei sind,n satz neue lachmuskeln :q


----------



## macmarco (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr das hier weiterdiskutieren wollt, ist gleich dicht..


Höre ich da Nervösität???? Hat da jemand schon angst, dass es am 09.05. in ein Belly Boat gesetzt wird????|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Höre ich da Nervösität???? Hat da jemand schon angst, dass es am 09.05. in ein Belly Boat gesetzt wird????|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




thomas...lass dich von marco nich ärgern :q

ich werde deinen bellybootausflug so angenehm wie möglich gestalten und werde an deinem belly 2 kleine "paddelhilfen für gestresste topmanager" installieren. :m
da vergeht der tag an/in der ostsee wie im fluge...
viel spaß...#6


----------



## scripophix (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

** kann er damit noch nebenbei schleppen ? ** :m:q:q:q#h


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



scripophix schrieb:


> ** kann er damit noch nebenbei schleppen ? ** :m:q:q:q#h




na klar,andreas...z.B. den hier...


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

hm...wenn ich jetzt mit dem wohlergehen von thomas übertreiben würde...würde ich ihm wat gutes für kleines geld einbauen :m


----------



## macmarco (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Ich glaube, dann hätten wir was fürs Auge und richtig viel Spaß am Strand


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann hätten wir was fürs Auge und richtig viel Spaß am Strand




dat kannst glauben...:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr das hier weiterdiskutieren wollt, ist gleich dicht..


 Oh oh oh wat sind wir wieder gereizt..|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*



> Oh oh oh wat sind wir wieder gereizt..


Ja, definitiv! 
Da gibt man den Leuten entsprechenden Vertrauensvorschuss (wieder besseres Wissen) und schaltet die wieder frei, und das hat man dann davon...


----------



## scripophix (22. April 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 18.4.09*

Und zur Strafe ein Belly-Boat-Wettrennen mit dem Moderator... Ich bin dafür! Sollte aber regnen


----------

